# 38' Fountain Opinions



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

Looking at a used 38' Fountain Tournament Edition with trip mercury 250's. Anybody that has any experience with this boat i would love to hear all opinions. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

buy something else. fountain=****!


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

Enter 38 fountain in the search function. You will get a lot of info. These boats have been discussed a lot here and there are some owners as well.

Bob


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

I have fished on Chris' 38 for a little while now. SWEET boat. His is decked out with Quads, and our trip to Gunni averaged 1.1mpg. Boat does over 80mph.

Really dry. Fast. Efficient. Plenty of fish boxes, and range. Everything you need.

Chris is stepping up to a Viking. His may be for sale. Shoot him a PM (Ghost Rider).

Here's a quick video introduction to Ghost Rider.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Gilbert said:


> buy something else. fountain=****!


Just in case Gilbert's scarasm wasn't clear, he is full of it.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

I don't know how the new fountains are but I do know fountain boats like to rock back and forth and are not very stable


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Outcast's new 38' is awesome,, get ahold of him by PM or he'll be around in a lil while.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

whistlingdixie said:


> I don't know how the new fountains are but I do know fountain boats like to rock back and forth and are not very stable


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

This guy is hilarious. A boat rocking back and forth. I have never heard of such a thing.

Brandon


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

waterspout said:


> Outcast's new 38' is awesome


Hell yes it is.

Brandon


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Brice's was rocking Friday, maybe because of all the women he had on it though...:rotfl:


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Chase This! said:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> This guy is hilarious. A boat rocking back and forth. I have never heard of such a thing.
> 
> Brandon


Well fountains like to rock back and forth a lot more then others should I say. :headknock


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

whistlingdixie said:


> Well fountains like to rock back and forth a lot more then others should I say. :headknock


you are dumber than a box of rocks. :headknock


----------



## edex (Jul 18, 2008)

Chase This! said:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> This guy is hilarious. A boat rocking back and forth. I have never heard of such a thing.
> 
> Brandon


wut? i've never heard of this happening before....

wait, you mean to tell me they make twist-offs for longnecks? what's this world coming to


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

so You are telling me I am dumber then a box of rocks because I merely stated that because fountain boats do rock more then others that I am dumb? I like your logic.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

whistlingdixie said:


> so You are telling me I am dumber then a box of rocks because I merely stated that because fountain boats do rock more then others that I am dumb? I like your logic.


no I am calling you dumber than a box of rocks cause of this idiotic statement dumbass.



whistlingdixie said:


> I don't know how the new fountains are but I do know fountain boats like to rock back and forth and are not very stable


:headknock:headknock


----------



## C BISHOP (Dec 4, 2007)

*here we go again*


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Gilbert said:


> no I am calling you dumber than a box of rocks cause of this idiotic statement dumbass.
> 
> :headknock:headknock


for this childish statement I will merely match your level of maturity and say "takes one to know one."


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

whistlingdixie said:


> for this childish statement I will merely match your level of maturity and say "takes one to know one."


You'll have to step it up a little more than that.


----------



## DFoley (Sep 11, 2007)

Chase This! said:


> I have fished on Chris' 38 for a little while now. SWEET boat. His is decked out with Quads, and our trip to Gunni averaged 1.1mpg. Boat does over 80mph.
> 
> Really dry. Fast. Efficient. Plenty of fish boxes, and range. Everything you need.
> 
> ...


I drove and fished this same setup in St. Augustine and everything Chase This! has said is spot on. I was really comfortable and the crew and I had a blast with her. I dont thing youll be dissapointed, if I can answer any questions holler. Our fuel burn numbers were pretty impressive. I liked the spped also!


----------



## CamoWhaler (Jul 13, 2006)

Chase This! said:


> Here's a quick video introduction to Ghost Rider.


That is an awesome video!! ya'll were cook'n it


----------



## CAJUN THUNDER (Sep 6, 2006)

Gilbert said:


> no I am calling you dumber than a box of rocks cause of this idiotic statement dumbass.
> 
> :headknock:headknock


:rotfl:lmao:rotfl:


----------



## edex (Jul 18, 2008)

Whistling dixie, do you mean the boat rocks from side to side while underway, or at rest? It's known that vee hull boats aren't as stable as cats at rest.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

edex said:


> Whistling dixie, do you mean the boat rocks from side to side while underway, or at rest? It's known that vee hull boats aren't as stable as cats at rest.


Oh cra p,, now we take a hard left and head straight into a Mono Vrs Cat thread. :headknock


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

waterspout said:


> Brice's was rocking Friday, maybe because of all the women he had on it though...:rotfl:


That would be the snapper dance!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

waterspout said:


> Oh cra p,, now we take a hard left and head straight into a Mono Vrs Cat thread. :headknock


It's the old three stage conversation.

get a group of co-ed friends together and open a few. Conversation goes politics, to religion, then sex.

2Cool BlueWater thread. "What do you think about *insert boat here*", then cat vs mono, then name calling.

Brandon


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

right!


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

The poster's age says he is 23. Sorry, you cannot own a 38 ft Fountain at 23 years old. Its got to be agaist some kinda law. If I had a 38 Fountain at 23 I would be fishing at Lances Turtle club every weekend and you can bet that sucker would be rocking and rolling!


----------



## edex (Jul 18, 2008)

PalmsUp said:


> The poster's age says he is 23. Sorry, you cannot own a 38 ft Fountain at 23 years old. Its got to be agaist some kinda law. If I had a 38 Fountain at 23 I would be fishing at Lances Turtle club every weekend and you can bet that sucker would be rocking and rolling!


now that's funny right there i don't care who you are :rotfl:


----------



## DFoley (Sep 11, 2007)

PalmsUp said:


> The poster's age says he is 23. Sorry, you cannot own a 38 ft Fountain at 23 years old. Its got to be agaist some kinda law. If I had a 38 Fountain at 23 I would be fishing at Lances Turtle club every weekend and you can bet that sucker would be rocking and rolling!


Haha the one I drove was a friend's dad's. We were bored and he threw me the keys and pretty much said have at it. Ill tell ya one thing fishing in FL and fishing in TX is a whole lot different. I didnt want to leave 

I also got to drive his Hennriques but thats a different story 

I cant wait to go back.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

edex said:


> Whistling dixie, do you mean the boat rocks from side to side while underway, *AT REST*? It's known that vee hull boats aren't as stable as cats at rest.


ding ding ding. and fountains are known as one of the worst. They are awesome for the ride out and getting in and one of the fastest but as far as a trolling or drifting they like to go back and forth and keep you on your feet. that is all I was saying but hey I guess it sucks knowing that you bought a high dollar boat and it has a flaw.

This is not a Cat vs Mono Hull because a lot of Vee hull boats are very stable at rest. The reason Fountains like to rock is they are long narrow, and have a huge VEE. This makes a great kingfish boat and SKA boat but as for the guys who don't care about speed I would choose a more stable boat ie Grady White or something of the sort.


----------



## Syncerus (Oct 18, 2005)

whistlingdixie said:


> ding ding ding. and fountains are known as one of the worst. They are awesome for the ride out and getting in and one of the fastest but as far as a trolling or drifting they like to go back and forth and keep you on your feet. that is all I was saying but hey I guess it sucks knowing that you bought a high dollar boat and it has a flaw.


That's unfair. All boats have flaws, if only from a design compromise. Sometimes the flaw is the cost. The perfect boat is the one that you haven't bought yet.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

whistlingdixie said:


> ding ding ding. and fountains are known as one of the worst. They are awesome for the ride out and getting in and one of the fastest but as far as a trolling or drifting they like to go back and forth and keep you on your feet. that is all I was saying but hey I guess it sucks knowing that you bought a high dollar boat and it has a flaw.


do you ever not sound like a dumbass? :headknock


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Chase This! said:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> This guy is hilarious. A boat rocking back and forth. I have never heard of such a thing.
> 
> Brandon










:rotfl:







:rotfl:









You ain't just whistling dixie.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

OH and here's Snappy,,come on Jose,, make a cat comment.. like,, 
"my World Cat ________!"


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

DFoley said:


> Haha the one I drove was a friend's dad's. We were bored and he threw me the keys and pretty much said have at it. Ill tell ya one thing fishing in FL and fishing in TX is a whole lot different. I didnt want to leave
> 
> I also got to drive his Hennriques but thats a different story
> 
> I cant wait to go back.


Yes indeed...need to find a job in S Florida. A fishing oasis...10 minute boat ride in the Atlantic to 300 ft of water for whatever you want and a 2 hour drive West to reds, trout and snook....


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Syncerus said:


> That's unfair. All boats have flaws, if only from a design compromise. Sometimes the flaw is the cost. The perfect boat is the one that you haven't bought yet.


I agree. I just stated my opinion on the boat and why I dislike it. It is an awesome boat for what it is designed for but the original poster asked for opinions and I gave him mine. I can find a flaw in every boat if I looked I was just stating fountains flaw but I also complimented on what they are known for and that is an awesome ride, speed, and not getting wet.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

waterspout said:


> OH and here's Snappy,,come on Jose,, make a cat comment.. like,,
> "my World Cat ________!"


OK, you will NEVER ride in my World Cat!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Snap Draggin said:


> OK, you will NEVER ride in my World Cat!


Thats ok,, I know where something is you want to know where is.. west of here! hahahaha :slimer:


----------



## edex (Jul 18, 2008)

I love what the gubament is using my tax money for! :slimer:

Fountain 38CC Patrol Boat, 325K


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

waterspout said:


> Thats ok,, I know where something is you want to know where is.. west of here! hahahaha :slimer:


Well I know where something is that you want, and it is SOUTH of here. :slimer: :rotfl: :slimer: :rotfl: :slimer:


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

I bet they use it to patrol the harbor or bay. Must be nice to use others money.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

You guys need to back off NOW! Don't you know Whistlingdixie is a professional. See attached thread.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=2018219#post2018219

obviously you do not know what I do for a living but I do buy and sell boats for a living. I also own three boats to myself. so I would say that I do know what I am talking about.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

whistlingdixie said:


> I bet they use it to patrol the harbor or bay. Must be nice to use others money.


you don't listen very well do you?


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

*hmmmmm......*



whistlingdixie said:


> I bet they use it to patrol the harbor or bay. Must be nice to use others money.


Perhaps


----------



## DFoley (Sep 11, 2007)

Reel_Blessed II said:


> Yes indeed...need to find a job in S Florida. A fishing oasis...10 minute boat ride in the Atlantic to 300 ft of water for whatever you want and a 2 hour drive West to reds, trout and snook....


There would be no way id live there full time but to visit, yes. 
I like my little town of AP just fine, we are a little on the trashy side but we have a blast


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> you don't listen very well do you?


Bond,, James Bond! :rotfl: Mike, Gilly is taking your handle...:slimer:


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

edex said:


> I love what the gubament is using my tax money for! :slimer:
> 
> Fountain 38CC Patrol Boat, 325K


I know what you mean...here are two FEMA boats that were behind the Papasitas at Medical Center and the Gulf Fwy. Saturday after Ike. Notice how they are in no way locked up...hopefully they were lojacked!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

bwguardian said:


> I know what you mean...here are two FEMA boats that were behind the Papasitas at Medical Center and the Gulf Fwy. Saturday after Ike. Notice how they are in no way locked up...hopefully they were lojacked!


you'd have to be a whistlingdixie to even attempt to steal one of those. :rotfl:


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Gilbert said:


> you'd have to be a whistlingdixie to even attempt to steal one of those. :rotfl:


I'm no moron...


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Gilbert said:


> you'd have to be a whistlingdixie to even attempt to steal one of those. :rotfl:


LOL i am not a thief but I sure wouldn't mind taking one for a ride and seeing how stable it is.:cheers:


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Gilbert said:


> you don't listen very well do you?


Listen to what?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

whistlingdixie said:


> Listen to what?





Gilbert said:


> all I want from you is for you not to be such a dumbass. :headknock can you work on that. Next time you post, preview it and ask yourself.....Is this post going to make me look like a dumbass? If you have any hesitation, don't post it.


:idea: :spineyes: :headknock:help:


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

whistlingdixie said:


> LOL i am not a thief but I sure wouldn't mind taking one for a ride and seeing how stable it is.:cheers:


The boat with the twins is one of the most stable hulls at rest you will find...but I bet you knew that.


----------



## GhostRider (Jan 11, 2008)

whistlingdixie said:


> ding ding ding. and fountains are known as one of the worst. They are awesome for the ride out and getting in and one of the fastest but as far as a trolling or drifting they like to go back and forth and keep you on your feet. that is all I was saying but hey I guess it sucks knowing that you bought a high dollar boat and it has a flaw.
> 
> This is not a Cat vs Mono Hull because a lot of Vee hull boats are very stable at rest. The reason Fountains like to rock is they are long narrow, and have a huge VEE. This makes a great kingfish boat and SKA boat but as for the guys who don't care about speed I would choose a more stable boat ie Grady White or something of the sort.


Long and narrow ? Do you even know what the beam is on a 38' Fountain? And you call it a 'great kingfish boat' ... isn't a good part of kingfishin' done bump trolling ?

You seem to be contradicting yourself.

Are you the same WhistlinDixie I see in the boat forums ? Some kind of boat salesman ? May explain the contradictory statements.:bounce:


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

GhostRider said:


> Long and narrow ? Do you even know what the beam is on a 38' Fountain? And you call it a 'great kingfish boat' ... isn't a good part of kingfishin' done bump trolling ?
> 
> You seem to be contradicting yourself.
> 
> Are you the same WhistlinDixie I see in the boat forums ? Some kind of boat salesman ? May explain the contradictory statements.:bounce:


Yep. It's the same one.


----------



## GhostRider (Jan 11, 2008)

Ruthless53 - I'll drop you pm if you have any specific questions on these boats. 

Bottom line is that if I were to buy a center console again I'd probably buy this boat again. 

Every boat has tradeoffs, you just have to find the one that gives you the most of what you're looking for. As someone posted earlier, the perfect boat has yet to be built ...except for them KATS:slimer:


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

whistlingdixie said:


> Listen to what?


You wouldn't be related to great white fisherman by some odd coincidence would you?


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

when I referred to it being a great kingfish boat i was pointing out the fact that it is fast , dry and great riding. Its like a bass boat in a tourney, its race to the hole.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

GhostRider said:


> Ruthless53 - I'll drop you pm if you have any specific questions on these boats.
> 
> Bottom line is that if I were to buy a center console again I'd probably buy this boat again.
> 
> Every boat has tradeoffs, you just have to find the one that gives you the most of what you're looking for. As someone posted earlier, the perfect boat has yet to be built ...except for them KATS:slimer:


FINALLY a Fountain owner gives catamarans the credit they deserve! :slimer:


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Snap Draggin said:


> You wouldn't be related to great white fisherman by some odd coincidence would you?


Naw... Im Carolina raised my family still lives in the south.


----------



## Tre Mccrummen (Mar 3, 2008)

I totally agree with ghost rider. I own a 29 and run a 38 for my company. There are trade offs with any boat, but the 38 is an incredible ride with alot of room. The fish boxes are sufficient and the boat is fast and dry. If I had to choose what I didn't like I would have to say the wiring could be different, but all in all I really enjoy the Fountain boats. I don't like being in any boat when the seas or not desirable


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*38 FOUNTAIN*

One of the Must Have's on my List of Must Have's. Gotta have a F-38.
Tell you what, as soon as you sign up, gimme a call, i got the gas covered as long as i can have the owners Rejects of those boat rockin causin Bikini Wearin blondes and Brunetts. 
A Really, "Rockin" ride in a Fountain is what I'm talkin about. I'm in..


----------



## hawgs (May 22, 2006)

Just when I thought the whistlingdumbass couldn't make himself worse... I read this thread.

Well done sir, you take idiocracy to a new level.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

hawgs said:


> Just when I thought the whistlingdumbass couldn't make himself worse... I read this thread.
> 
> Well done sir, you take idiocracy to a new level.


I love how a man states his opinion and he is looked at as an idiot. I am not the only person in this world that thinks the same way it just seems I am the only one to express my opinions because I could careless what you all say about me. Hey I have an idea why don't we all try to act like gentlemen instead of *****. Sorry if any of you disagree with me but I have my right to opinion and I stand by it.


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

PalmsUp said:


> The poster's age says he is 23. Sorry, you cannot own a 38 ft Fountain at 23 years old. Its got to be agaist some kinda law. If I had a 38 Fountain at 23 I would be fishing at Lances Turtle club every weekend and you can bet that sucker would be rocking and rolling!


Actually i am 26 with two college degrees and own 3 business and a 53 ft sportfisher. This boat is for my best friend who is also 26 and owns his own business. Age doesnt mean anything, we are smart and have very good work ethic and have done very well for ourselves in the past 5 years. But we also love being offshore and love to have fun. After we get this boat yall feel free to come join us on lake travis for memorial day weekend. We will be in devils cove...Look for the three house boats parked beside each other. There will be plenty of ladies to go around! Tight lines everybody and thanks for the good info.


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

Sorry I missed the age 
You might have missed the humor.

Good luck


----------



## FishSlap (Mar 20, 2009)

I have a 38 with trip 250's. It is a great boat and you can't beat the speed. Only problems are that the fish boxes are a little slim and the wiring is not up to Cabo levels, if you know what I mean. Also, be sure to get the bolster seating, pretty hard to stay upright going 50 mph in 4 footers! Other than that, it would be the perfect boat for Travis. I have been to devils cove on a friends 38....trust me, you are going to want the 38te, not open, those girls need a dance floor!


----------



## Double Down (Dec 26, 2007)

I bet this wouldn't be stable enough for WhistlingDixie!!!

Mills do you need a new calculator?LOL

__________________


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Ruthless53 said:


> Actually i am 26 with two college degrees and own 3 business and a 53 ft sportfisher. This boat is for my best friend who is also 26 and owns his own business. Age doesnt mean anything, we are smart and have very good work ethic and have done very well for ourselves in the past 5 years. But we also love being offshore and love to have fun. After we get this boat yall feel free to come join us on lake travis for memorial day weekend. We will be in devils cove...Look for the three house boats parked beside each other. There will be plenty of ladies to go around! Tight lines everybody and thanks for the good info.


This statement reminds me of the Boot Lieutenants strait out of OCS that we picked up. They thought they new every thing because of some stupid degree. After a while they realized they didn't know jack shhhh compared to a seasond operator. Remember this statement a few years from now. That piece of paper doesn't make up for expeirience.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

But you have 2 degrees and 3 buisness, so I guess that makes up for the years of knowledge that some of these old salty farts might have on the water in different boats. I might buy me a boat some day, till then I'll be on the Texan 2 droppin my 309 with a doubledrop tipped with squid.


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

Ruthless53 said:


> Actually i am 26 with two college degrees and own 3 business and a 53 ft sportfisher. This boat is for my best friend who is also 26 and owns his own business. Age doesnt mean anything, we are smart and have very good work ethic and have done very well for ourselves in the past 5 years. But we also love being offshore and love to have fun. After we get this boat yall feel free to come join us on lake travis for memorial day weekend. We will be in devils cove...Look for the three house boats parked beside each other. There will be plenty of ladies to go around! Tight lines everybody and thanks for the good info.


3 businesses, 2 college degrees, 1 53 Sport fisher.....aaannd aa Partridge in a pear treeeeee!
You also forgot to tell us that your sexy!:an5gay dolphins)


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

whistlingdixie said:


> I don't know how the new fountains are but I do know fountain boats like to rock back and forth and are not very stable


was on a cruise ship that rocked too! if you cant handle it stay on land!


----------



## mahiseeker (Jan 26, 2006)

WhistlingDixies sales pitch......One time at BOAT camp.............


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

mahiseeker said:


> WhistlingDixies sales pitch......One time at BOAT camp.............


 laughed so hard dr. pepper came out my nose! that was good!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

mahiseeker said:


> WhistlingDixies sales pitch......One time at BOAT camp.............


Finish it Wade, I stuck a 38ft Fountain up my arse and it rocked side to side just like a Kingfish boat does.


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

Hotrod said:


> Finish it Wade, I stuck a 38ft Fountain up my arse and it rocked side to side just like a Kingfish boat does.


gees now i am wearing the dr. pepper. you guys crack me up.
dont know how we managed to get this many smartarses on one website but it is great! he probably gets sea sick thats why he is so worried about the rockin.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Never easy said:


> gees now i am wearing the dr. pepper. you guys crack me up.
> dont know how we managed to get this many smartarses on one website but it is great! he probably gets sea sick thats why he is so worried about the rockin.


Whats wrong with sea sick ?? That 38 fountain is like Warmmm Apple Pie !!!


----------



## fishkillr (Dec 31, 2008)

whistlingdixie said:


> so You are telling me I am dumber then a box of rocks because I merely stated that because fountain boats do rock more then others that I am dumb? I like your logic.


I agree . From what I remember the fountain I fished on was a pretty narrow boat fast as heck though. You can do a lot worse than a Fountain but certain can do better. Buy a Yellowfin and be done with it.


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

sea sick said:


> Whats wrong with sea sick ?? That 38 fountain is like Warmmm Apple Pie !!!


did not say there is anything wrong with getting sea sick other than the being sick part kinda sucks. just stating that this is probably why he does not like the rockin. i have only been sick once and it sucked that was the roughest sh?$ i have ever been in and would not wish that on anybody!


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

I was just foolin, i hate getn sea sick. I'd rather get whisky bent 3 days a week than a day of sea sickness.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

The only problem I've had on one is when you put 6 Hooter's girls up on the side for a picture, your beer slides off the gunnel into the water.


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

I'll be on Lake Travis Memorial Weekend....I can't wait! Look for a black 38TE with a gold fish hook and white top. Says Outcast on the electronics box. We'll be the peeps with jello shots and a video camera 
Brice



Ruthless53 said:


> Actually i am 26 with two college degrees and own 3 business and a 53 ft sportfisher. This boat is for my best friend who is also 26 and owns his own business. Age doesnt mean anything, we are smart and have very good work ethic and have done very well for ourselves in the past 5 years. But we also love being offshore and love to have fun. After we get this boat yall feel free to come join us on lake travis for memorial day weekend. We will be in devils cove...Look for the three house boats parked beside each other. There will be plenty of ladies to go around! Tight lines everybody and thanks for the good info.


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

Pocketfisherman said:


> The only problem I've had on one is when you put 6 Hooter's girls up on the side for a picture, your beer slides off the gunnel into the water.


this is a serious problem! i wish i had those problems!


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Hey Hector (seasick) when we planning on the Texun II again??? Fricken Wind and Waves!!!


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Did I miss something last night???? A little bantering amoungst the 20 somethings with a little good measure from us old farts. Damm, it looks like a lot of fun was had, and just to put in my 2 cents the 38 Fountain is a great boat for this area. You should talk to Ghost Rider (Chris) and go for a ride. I think he is motivated since he is stepping up to a Viking. 

Let's see in my early 20s I was still in school didn't have any businesses but I had a Huster trihull with an Johnson 85 hp. Oh, I was also know to have a lot of snapper.

Good memories for sure,
AGF


----------



## TriggerHappyLA (May 21, 2008)

*Great boat*

I have run quiet a few boats in the past couple of years and fountain was my least favorite until i got behind the 38...Im running a 38 with trip 275 verados and i also have a 305 grady, two totally different boats in the running department. First thing to do with the fountain is to get the trim game down and actually know the boat and its mannerisms without this you will never reach the 1.1 at a 60-65 mph cruising speed. Furthermore, highly recommend the TR-1 auto pilot it makes running the boat a dream at high speeds for long period of time or anyother decent autopilot just not to much experience with others. Overall you cant go wrong with the 38 if you are looking for speed, effeciency, and a good ride....negatives are the fish boxes dont hold ice for more than a day unless you plug them and if you use a couple for ice and some for dry storage be sure to use a plug or all of your gear will get wet as the boxes are connected by the drains...also you will need to add rod holders and a tackle center if you do not want to have loose tackle boxes all over the place...goodluck on your search


----------



## trim change (Apr 29, 2005)

I guess all of these youngsters that think that the Fountains are narrow have not been on a Fountain lately, I don't consider a 10'6" beam to be narrow unless you are compairing it to a sport fisher.


----------



## GhostRider (Jan 11, 2008)

Outcast said:


> I'll be on Lake Travis Memorial Weekend....I can't wait! Look for a black 38TE with a gold fish hook and white top. Says Outcast on the electronics box. We'll be the peeps with jello shots and a video camera
> Brice


We went out and ran the last poker run over there last summer, lake was low and they haven't had any rain to speak of. Lake gets tight when its down like that - be safe. If our barefoot raceboat gets out of the paint shop in time we might come over and hangout for the weekend. That boat is a little 20' ski boat that runs ~70mph and it will have fresh paint - blue / yellow, named Top Gun, and probably rafting up w/ 40 Sundancer.
Have Fun !!
ps. If you want to have some real fun head to the Tickfaw 200. Great poker run in La. I think we had 3 38's over there last year.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Het Outcast,, if I bring my waterbug can I put my cold ones in your boat?


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

Sorry to hear about all the bantering amongst the youngsters, as I am one at 25, but my father and I owned a 34 Fountain CC and his brother has a 38CC and I've spent much time on both. 38CC is a beautiful boat and handles Gulf Chop well, tons of space and with over a 10' beam, its hardly narrow. Like others have said, you might need extra rod storage depending on the arsenal you like to play with and autopilot is a MUST, esp for how great the ride is. I'd put this boat up against any other others, and it was def more fun to drive/handle then the 36 yellowfin i was on for a summer Mexico, for a mere fraction of the price. For the money, one cannot go wrong with the 38, esp w prices they are being offered at now. Im not sure how the trip 250s are going to take you, as our 34 had trip 225s and the hole shot wasnt GREAT, but we MOVED and uncles 38 has quad300s and it FLAT OUT BOOGIES...re-outfitting is always a possibility in the future as well. 


Chris (Ghost Rider) and Brice look for us at Travis on the 42Fountain w/ twin merc 850s Lightning dubbed "Wave Bye-Bye"


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Man I get tunnel vision pulling into Devil's Cove....very easy to bang a boat or kill a jetskier! Anyone ever notice that when a jetskier passes you he forgets you're there? They always seem to do the infamous "pass you and stop" routine....I'll try to keep an eye outt for you and Chris but if ya'll see me first .....holla 

Oh, and back to the subject........so far I like the Fountain but I really have not had it in the big juice to see the ugly side of things. Things I would change:
tacle center, bigger sink, and get rid of the livewell setup and do it like they do the open.
The seat in the back is nice though.



Blue Water Breaux said:


> Sorry to hear about all the bantering amongst the youngsters, as I am one at 25, but my father and I owned a 34 Fountain CC and his brother has a 38CC and I've spent much time on both. 38CC is a beautiful boat and handles Gulf Chop well, tons of space and with over a 10' beam, its hardly narrow. Like others have said, you might need extra rod storage depending on the arsenal you like to play with and autopilot is a MUST, esp for how great the ride is. I'd put this boat up against any other others, and it was def more fun to drive/handle then the 36 yellowfin i was on for a summer Mexico, for a mere fraction of the price. For the money, one cannot go wrong with the 38, esp w prices they are being offered at now. Im not sure how the trip 250s are going to take you, as our 34 had trip 225s and the hole shot wasnt GREAT, but we MOVED and uncles 38 has quad300s and it FLAT OUT BOOGIES...re-outfitting is always a possibility in the future as well.
> 
> Chris (Ghost Rider) and Brice look for us at Travis on the 42Fountain w/ twin merc 850s Lightning dubbed "Wave Bye-Bye"


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

Take lots of pics Brice (as if you won't  ). Wish I could be there but things are going to be busy that weekend for me. I will be at Lake Travis next weekend for the Poker Run though. I will get the preview.

Be very careful...my folks say the Lake is VERY low. It has some parts that can be a surprise.

Check here for boat ramp info...

http://www.lcra.org/parks/boat_ramp_info.html


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

Outcast said:


> Man I get tunnel vision pulling into Devil's Cove....very easy to bang a boat or kill a jetskier! Anyone ever notice that when a jetskier passes you he forgets you're there? They always seem to do the infamous "pass you and stop" routine....I'll try to keep an eye outt for you and Chris but if ya'll see me first .....holla
> 
> Oh, and back to the subject........so far I like the Fountain but I really have not had it in the big juice to see the ugly side of things. Things I would change:
> tacle center, bigger sink, and get rid of the livewell setup and do it like they do the open.
> The seat in the back is nice though.


We are heading over thursday night or friday morning. About 30 of us rented 3 64' house boats and they will be parked right beside each other. One boat that will be there for sure is a yellow 31' playcraft pontoon. It has twin 300 merc's on it, an amazing sound system, train horns, and a stripper pole. Cant miss this boat. The Fountain we are looking at was repo'd by a friend of my dads bank so we can get a really good deal on it. It needs alot of TLC and possibly some new engines in the near future but we will get a survey and run it through the ringer before its a done deal. Made a low ball offer yesterday and aren't very far apart so should get it.

I do agree that i have always heard fountains and scarabs and other go fast type boats have a bad rep for rocking and that was my first objection to this boat. But with a 10'6" beam that should be less of a problem but i do not know too much about these type boats so thats why i asked for all of yall's oppinion. Been very helpful and seems to be more pros than cons about the boat and at the price we could get it at i cant see how he can pass it up. Thanks again and feel free to come by for a drink at the lake guys. I will be the biggest boy there so you cant miss me. 6'4" about 260. and no im not going to say im sexy but i do know how to party!


----------



## saildgm (Jun 24, 2005)

Your just a little fella. Gain some lbs, and inches, then start braggin!!

Are you looking at the boat Coastal Offshore is selling?



Ruthless53 said:


> We are heading over thursday night or friday morning. About 30 of us rented 3 64' house boats and they will be parked right beside each other. One boat that will be there for sure is a yellow 31' playcraft pontoon. It has twin 300 merc's on it, an amazing sound system, train horns, and a stripper pole. Cant miss this boat. The Fountain we are looking at was repo'd by a friend of my dads bank so we can get a really good deal on it. It needs alot of TLC and possibly some new engines in the near future but we will get a survey and run it through the ringer before its a done deal. Made a low ball offer yesterday and aren't very far apart so should get it.
> 
> I do agree that i have always heard fountains and scarabs and other go fast type boats have a bad rep for rocking and that was my first objection to this boat. But with a 10'6" beam that should be less of a problem but i do not know too much about these type boats so thats why i asked for all of yall's oppinion. Been very helpful and seems to be more pros than cons about the boat and at the price we could get it at i cant see how he can pass it up. Thanks again and feel free to come by for a drink at the lake guys. I will be the biggest boy there so you cant miss me. 6'4" about 260. and no im not going to say im sexy but i do know how to party!


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

saildgm said:


> Are you looking at the boat Coastal Offshore is selling?


If so, there is another black hull in Florida with trip 250's on it for about $8K less...and if I remember correctly it is 4 years newer! I think it was the open and not the TE though...


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1907543


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

saildgm said:


> Your just a little fella. Gain some lbs, and inches, then start braggin!!
> 
> Are you looking at the boat Coastal Offshore is selling?


Where does coastal work at? Not sure who he is but would love to look at his boat too.

Ive actually lost 126 lbs in the last 3 years. After i got done with football in college and started working the weight started adding up. So no gaining weight, happy where i am :doowapsta

One more question....would we have to get a permit everytime we tow this boat to be legal?? I have always been told 8'6" was the widest. This boat is 10'3". My dad brought that up and i told him ive got some guys who are smarter than me that will tell me. Thanks


----------



## GhostRider (Jan 11, 2008)

'Technically' you need a permit. Staying in Texas not a big deal. You can get a single trip permit for ~$75 (?) Maybe its was $125. You can do it online.

You can get an annual permit also. TxDot online and search permits.

I got a Texas permit when I went to Tickfaw. Tried to get a Louisiana permit and finally gave up. I talked to like 7 people and never could figure out how to get it done, they wanted me to register with DOT as trucking company.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

*Texas Legal Size and Weight Limits*

Order a Permit Now!
The State of Texas has established legal size and weight limits for vehicles and the loads when operating on state-maintained roads and bridges. 
 Width Limits
Width is measured from the outside points of the widest extremities, excluding safety devices. *Explanation**Measurement*Legal width limit8", 6" (102") Maximum width permitted on holidays14', except for manufactured housing Maximum width permitted on controlled access highways* (Interstate Highway System)16', except for manufactured housing Maximum width permitted without route and traffic studies and certification by applicant on file 20' Maximum width permitted for new houses 34' Maximum width permitted for existing houses40' Maximum width permitted for new tanks 34' Maximum width permitted for existing tanks40' Maximum width permitted for portable buildings No limit Maximum width for manufactured housing No limit​ *_Controlled access highways are those highways that must be entered from an access road, not from a stop sign. Traffic can cross the highway only by way of an overpass or underpass. Controlled access highways are usually considered to be the Interstate Highway System_.

One escort is required for all loads exceeding 14' up to 16' wide. Two escorts are required for all loads exceeding 16' wide. The escort must precede the load on a two-lane highway to warn oncoming traffic of the approaching overwidth load. The escort must follow the load on a roadway of four or more lanes to warn approaching traffic of the overwidth load ahead.
Loads exceeding 20' in width must physically inspect a proposed route and certify to the Motor Carrier Division by letter or facsimile that the overwidth load can safely negotiate the route.
There are special requirements for manufactured housing


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

GhostRider said:


> You can get an annual permit also. TxDot online and search permits.


This must have just came into law within the last couple of years. I checked several years ago and they told me you could only get an annual if you were a company DBA. I even asked the lady how I was supposed to get my boat to the ramp all the time...guess what the answer was!


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Ruthless53 said:


> One more question....would we have to get a permit everytime we tow this boat to be legal?? I have always been told 8'6" was the widest. This boat is 10'3". My dad brought that up and i told him ive got some guys who are smarter than me that will tell me. Thanks


Just get you a big 1 ton truck or bigger so as not to make the boat look so big. I toyed with this years ago when I started with bigger boats and my buddies towed boats from Florida to Texas several times and were not bothered...with boats as wide as 11'-2"! One person I know of was stopped and played dumb...got off with a warning, but this was years ago. I have towed several boats with 10'-6" beams from Alabama and Louisiana to Texas with no problems. If they offer an annual permit now, that would be the way to go.


----------



## saildgm (Jun 24, 2005)

Play dumb, be nice, and pass up all the weigh stations. If going to the Keys, get into town very early or late before they open the stations. They will pull you over and are not nice about permits. I have never had a problem in TX, LA gave me some grief once, but let me go. They are much more concerned with big rigs.

I have towed lots of oversize boats, both width and height........remember to look out for trees, they are not nice to T-tops and electronics!


----------

